# Axiom Ocularis and a dove



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Took this Bare faced ground dove today it was sitting on a power line about 20-25 meters away dropped like a brick instant light out., axiom ocularis 20mm tbg staright cut 8mm lead, hunting season is about to be over down here in Bolivia in a week and a half so i gotta hit the rail road tracks soon. Will try to take some doves using my scout so far only been using PPSG and Axiom Ocularis


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Good shooting


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

good light setup. You made an excellent shoot i suppose!


----------

